# Mt St Helens windy ridge ride open



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

For those looking to get in some great climbing, the Windy Ridge ride up FSR 26 out of Randle is doable. We did the loop up the 26, down the 99 and back on the 25 road but there was a lot of hike-a-bike getting down from Bear Meadows on the 99 road. 

I'd advise an out and back to avoid the snow/hike-a-bike. Park at the foot of the 26 road (immediately after crossing the Cispus River bridge), climb the 26 and turn right on the 99 out to the end, return back the same route. You should get about 5500 feet of climbing (42 miles) without seeing another human since the roads are closed to motorized vehicles. The pavement is pretty dirty in places on the 99 road with some short gravel sections that are all rideable on the 26.

You'll likely never get another chance to do this great ride before the middle of June when the snow typically clears. Get it done over the next week while the weather is forecast to remain clear and warm.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am in PDX, tried to map that out with google and Topomap, but reference point mentioned and my lack of any familiarity made the effort a bust.

If you could [wouldn't mind] the link below I saved near there. You can clear the route via the pulldown and diddle a new route. I would love to get up there on my grinder or Roubaix.

Ciao, Thanks

Area linked here


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I got it, is this right, I just plotted the out to the end of 99.

Looks like 25 miles out and then 25 back? 


Route Linked here


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

That looks right. 

This is my favorite ride in the US. Enjoy!


robt57 said:


> I think I got it, is this right, I just plotted the out to the end of 99.
> 
> Looks like 25 miles out and then 25 back?
> 
> ...


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Sunday would be a perfect day to do this ride.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks quite interesting. Someday I may make an attempt at riding it. Let us know if you do it and post pics if you can.


----------



## roomrestriction (Aug 29, 2013)

Thinking about doing this ride tomorrow, any updates to the conditions?


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

What is wrong, folks? We did FSR 26 to Windy ridge again yesterday and did not see any other riders (four cars total) on this beautiful Sunday. This is, in our opinion, the best ride in Washington. We all agree that lack of knowledge is the only explanation for doing the tour de blast route on St Helens (except for folks who prefer a mostly wide open, high-speed highway to a single lane road with no traffic and superb views). In fairness, this route usually is not snow free this early in the season, however, we seldom ever see other riders on the 26 road-- the best route to the ridge as it turns the ride into a loop instead of a out-and-back.

I think the difficulty of this route (FSR 26 to FSR 99 to FSR25 loop) is grossly overstated and that any reasonably fit rider can do it (less fit riders may have to push their bikes perhaps 100 yards near the top part of two short climbs).

Incidentally, there are several other great rides that start out of the Iron Creek Campground for riders of all abilities. We often camp there to ride with our grand children because of the beautiful single lane roads in the area--even though it is only an hour and 40 minute drive from our home.

While we ride the three major climbs on Mount Rainier often (Ashford side to Paradise, Sunrise, and Stevens Canyon) because they are much closer, they don't provide the sense of tranquility and remoteness of the windy ridge ride.


----------



## roomrestriction (Aug 29, 2013)

It's definitely on my to-do list! Just waiting to get some time off of work/ I've been mildly distracted by a new mountain bike so I've been neglecting the road bike a bit. Sounds like it's a perfect ride tho


----------

